# Winter fishing.....



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Wasn't gonna post, but had a nice day on the river yesterday, thought I would share. It was cloudy and actually pretty calm for a change. The river was really low and very, very clear. Seen a few other guys out, and a couple of fish. There were alot of ducks on the river, some were really loud splashing around in good holes, that was kinda annoying. Only caught one fish, but it was just a good day to fish for some reason. I'm heading up this coming weekend with my wife, hopefully the fish will cooperate more.....here's some pics from yesterday:

This bed was actually pretty fresh, kinda hard to see in the pic. Not sure what it's from, probably late kings or the couple coho that run:









The fish that made the day:









Why I like fishing in the winter:


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice.

Did everyone that was there fishing decide to take a pee break at the same time, so you could get "just the river"


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice report. God I need to get out of Flint and back in the rivers!


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

You the man AS, wish I could make it up there half as much as you do. Keep them pic's and reports coming, makes me feel like I'm there. Good job.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> wish I could make it up there half as much as you do


I only make it up once a week, and I make sure that happens. If I need to get $h!t done during the week to do so, I do it. For me, I have to go, there's no way around it.....


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I only make it up once a week, and I make sure that happens. If I need to get $h!t done during the week to do so, I do it. For me, I have to go, there's no way around it.....


I know what you mean, each year when spring hits then I'm up there two or three times a week and there is no way around it like you said.


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

A_S, that first spot pictured looks very familiar and is a great location. A little hard to reach, but still a great secluded spot. Like the others said, keep the pics and posts coming, I live vicariously through your adventures while I am stuck here in front of my computer at work.:lol: Don't catch em' all, I'll be up there during Christmas vacation. Two weeks off, yeah, baby.

pal


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> A_S, that first spot pictured looks very familiar and is a great location. A little hard to reach, but still a great secluded spot. Like the others said, keep the pics and posts coming, I live vicariously through your adventures while I am stuck here in front of my computer at work. Don't catch em' all, I'll be up there during Christmas vacation. Two weeks off, yeah, baby.


Yeah, I was gonna crop it more, but if someone recognizes that "area", then they know the river pretty good. One word describes that place, LUMBER. You have to know how to fish it to not be snagged constantly, there's a TON of wood there:lol:! It used to be a go to hole, but it doesn't give up fish at all like it did, then again most of the river is like that now. You pretty much just have to be lucky and hit the right hole on the right day, sometimes you can still have a surprising day.

I still post because I like sharing a day of steelhead fishing with the rest of you few NE steelheaders left, it gets us talking about the river again and I like that, it's fun.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Great report, AS! Your reports are always fun to read. Its nice to see someone have fun and do well on the river!

Keep it up!


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I only make it up once a week, and I make sure that happens. If I need to get $h!t done during the week to do so, I do it. For me, I have to go, there's no way around it.....


Only once a week huh. You poor soul.:lol:


----------



## fishcrazy (Aug 21, 2006)

HEY! A man can go into fishin withdrawal real easy. Cant let that happen no way. lol


----------

